# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لعبة شمس قمر .. وين الشباب والصبايا

## ساره

هااااااااي شباب وصبايا
اللعبه هي البنات بدخلو وبيكتبو قمر والشباب يكتبون شمس 
وكل 3 كلمات متتاليه تحسب نقطه
مثلا انا اكتب قمر وبعدي لازم 2 من صبايا المنتدى يكتبو كمان قمر
وهيك الصبايا بياخدو نقطه
والشباب نفس الشي

التخريب
يعني يدخل شاب ويكتب شمس  بعد قمر أو قمرين حتى ما تحسب نقطه للبنات .. والبنات لازم يعملو نفس الشي

يلا  بنات

خلينا  نشن الحرب القمريه  



قمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
قمـــــــــــــــــــــــــر

انا  رح احسب نقاط اللعبه واحكيلكم النتائج  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تغريد

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## احلام

قمر 

وهاي اول نقطه للصبايا  :Eh S(9):

----------


## Yuna

moon

1


1


1


1


1



1


1

----------


## تغريد

قمررررررررررررررررررر2

----------


## NoRa

قمر 14

قمر 14

قمر 14

----------


## xblack

*لاه لاه لاه لاه لاه لاه ....

وينكوا يا شباب هيك بتخلوا السحالي يسجلو نقطه ....

طيب انا قاعدلكوا ........


شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمـــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس*

----------


## الدباس

احنا هون والله اخوي.. بس شايفلك الشباب اقليه في المنتدى ..فحقوقنا مهضومه 

وهاي لعيونك xblack  شمس

----------


## سماح

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررر :Eh S(8):

----------


## xblack

*حيو يا دباس وانشالله يا دباس انا وانت بنقوم بالواجب .......

وهااااااااااااااااااااااى احلى شمس.....*

----------


## سماح

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ساره

قمررررررررررررر

----------


## سماح

قمررررررررررررررررررررررر  ونقطه  :Eh S(15):

----------


## Shb_Cute

واحلــــــــــى شمس 

وهمتكو يا شباب ويــــــــــن ؟؟؟

----------


## سماح

قمر..........وسهرانه للصبح

----------


## xblack

*يعني بغيب يومين بلاقي حالنا صرنا ورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا......


هيك يا شباب بتخلو البنات اللي مش طالع بايدهم يغلبونا برا المنتدى بغلبونا هون ..........


يلا يا اجدع تماسيح صحصحوا .........



شــــــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــس*

----------


## عرين

التماسيح بالشغل  :Eh S(9): 

وهاي قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

ساره لهون بسرعه

----------


## ساره

معك عرين ....... وهاي قمر

بسرعه كمان قمر منك 

ما فيه حد شايف  :Eh S(9):

----------


## عرين

قمر ............. ونقطه لوووووووووووووووووووووول

 :Smile: 

الكره بملعبك

----------


## ساره

مش هاي لعبه اهدي ورده ....

؟


؟


؟



؟



؟



بمزح عرين وهاي قمر متلك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عرين

انتِ القمر .. والقمر هديه الك
وهاي قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

والتماسيح نايمين  تحت الشجر 
 :Eh S(8):

----------


## ساره

قمر وتسجيل هدف

----------


## عرين

حزنت على الشباب 

قمر

----------


## ساره

بالله جد  :Eh S(14): 

قمررررررررررررر

----------


## عرين

يالي بنعمله مش غش 

ما فيه تماسيح

والملعب فاضي

----------


## عرين

نسيت قمر

قمر

قمر

----------


## ساره

لا مو فاضي ..وشوفي كم شمس عندهم بس ما عارفين يجمعو 3 مع بعض 

قمرررررررررررررر

----------


## samoora

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Shb_Cute

وبرجعلكم من جديد بأحلى شمس 

بس بتمنى من الصبايا يزودوني بالنتيجه 

لأني متأكد انهم فايزين علينا

----------


## ساره

قمر ... اليوم النتائج  :Eh S(13): 

بس ما بتذكر شفت ولا نقطه للشباب ..

وتستمر المسيره

 :Eh S(9):

----------


## Shb_Cute

عن قريب رح تشوفي شو رح يعملو الشباب 

بس نجمع الشلــــــه كامله 

وهاي احلى شمس

مع انه القمر حلو وحلو كتير بس كمان نو وي 

نحن الأفضـــــــــــل

----------


## احساس المطر

قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

  بانتظار الشله  :Eh S(8):

----------


## ساره

قصدك شلتنا ولا شله الشباب ؟

قمررررر

----------


## احساس المطر

لا قصدي شلتنا .. :Eh S(15): 

قمر ونقطه

بتعرفي ساره .. ما فيه منافسه ... شو العمل ؟ كيف رح نعطي الشباب فرصه

----------


## ساره

قصدك *التماسيح*
لسا عم يجمعو الشله هههههههه

قمر

----------


## Shb_Cute

شمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس

----------


## ساره

قمررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## احساس المطر

قمرررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ساره

قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ونص ونقطه 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Shb_Cute

طلعت يا محلى نورها شمس الشموسه 


واحلــى شمس

----------


## ساره

قمره يا قمره
لا تطلعي عالشجره
والشجره عاليه
وانت بعدك زغيره

قمرررررررر

----------


## احساس المطر

قمر 

قمر

قمر

----------


## ساره

قمر ونص ونقطه
وخطة اربعه اربعه تنين  نفعت

لوووووووووووووول

----------


## احساس المطر

شو الشباب يمكن في اجتماع للحزب

شفتي كيف مصورينا بالاقمار الصناعيه

----------


## احساس المطر

نسيت ............ :Eh S(22): 

قمر

----------


## ساره

انا بحكي لازم بعد تأسيس حزبنا نصدر بيان رسمي نشكك فيه بمصداقيه الصور
ونتهم حزب التماسيح واذاعتهم يالي ما حد بسمعها بنشر تقارير واشاعات كاذبه تهدد امن مملكه البنات الداخلي وصورتها امام الدول المتقدمه 
قمر

 :Eh S(8):

----------


## Shb_Cute

وراكو وراكو والزمن طويييييييييييل

شمس

----------


## Shb_Cute

المشكله انتم اكتر من وحده وانا لوحدي 

ويد واحده ما بتزقف 

استنونا بس نكتمل

----------


## The Gentle Man

شاب كيوت هاي انا معك حلا لاني هلا دخلت المنتدى وشفتو
يلا راح نكون انا وياك اول مؤسسين الحزب حسب حكيهن 
يلا عليهم شاب  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13): 




شمس
شمس
شمس




يلا شباب عليهن

----------


## Shb_Cute

واخيرا لقيت حد يساندني 

وعليهم شباب 

شمس

----------


## Shb_Cute

وهاي اول نقطه لعيون الشباب

----------


## The Gentle Man

احلى نقطة  :Eh S(9): 
مبروك  شاب كيوت
ومبروك لكل الشباب
وهاي كمان مره 
شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## احساس المطر

قمررررررررررر

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس




شمس




شمس

----------


## Shb_Cute

وكمان شمــــــــــــــــس

----------


## احساس المطر

قمررررررررررررررر

----------


## الدباس

شمسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس

شمس

شمس

----------


## Shb_Cute

شمـــــــــــــــــس


وكمان احلى نقطــــــــــــة لعيون الشباب

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

قمررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Shb_Cute

شمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــس

----------


## ساره

قمررررررررر

صباح الخير

----------


## Shb_Cute

شمـــــــــــــــــس

صبــــــــــاح الــــــــــــورد

----------


## سماح

قمرررررررررررررررر

----------


## منار المومني

قـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## احساس المطر

قمرررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Shb_Cute

وانا برجعلكم 

واحلى شمـــــــــــس

----------


## الدباس

شمس لا تغيب

----------


## احساس المطر

قمررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس 
شمس






ويا ريت نعرف كم النتيجة

----------


## samoora

قمررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Shb_Cute

شمس الشموســـــه عمرها ما بتغيب

----------


## احساس المطر

قمررررررررررررررر والشمس هلا غايبه  :Eh S(8):

----------


## احلام

قمرررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Shb_Cute

والشمس ما زالت تنير اجواء المنتدى

----------


## ساره

قمررررررررررررر  :Eh S(8):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

له له له وين الشمس ولا شكله في غيوم 



واحلى شـــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــس

----------


## Shb_Cute

وهاي كمان احلى شمس 

لعيونك قرعان

----------


## ساره

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## L A R A

قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شـــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــــٍس

----------


## احساس المطر

*قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

المجموعة الشمسية كاملة

----------


## معاذ القرعان



----------


## ساره

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## احساس المطر

قمررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Shb_Cute

شمــــــــــــــــــس

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــس

----------


## احساس المطر

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ساره

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## L A R A

قمررر  و جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول ونقطه  :Eh S(9):

----------


## احساس المطر

قمرررررررررررررررر :Smile: 

صباح الخير

----------


## منار المومني

قمرررررررر

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شـــــــــمــــــــــــــــس

----------


## L A R A

قمررررررررررررررر

----------


## احساس المطر

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شـــــــمــــــــــس

----------


## ساره

قمررررررررررررررر

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شـــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــــس

----------


## منار المومني

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## احساس المطر

قمررررررررررررررررررررررر :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## ajluni top

:Eh S(22): 

قمر اربعطش وشوية فراطه

----------


## ساره

شو عجلوني وين الشمس  :Confused: 

قمرررررررررررررررر

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شـــــــــــــمــــــــــــــس

----------


## احساس المطر

قمرررررررررررررر

----------


## دلع

قمرررررررر

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شـــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــٍس

----------


## احساس المطر

قمررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## دلع

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر :Eh S(15):  وبس

----------


## العالي عالي

شمس 
شمس 
شمس 
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شـــــــــــــمــــــــــــس

----------


## ساره

قمرررررررررررررر :Smile:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شمس يا الله يا شباب

----------


## روان

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## Shb_Cute

شمـــــــــــــــس

----------


## العالي عالي

شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## Xitooo

*it seems we got lose at the beginning... hope guy get more points 

nice game sera*

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## احلام

قمرررررررررررررررررر

----------


## العالي عالي

شمس  :Eh S(13): 
شمس  :Eh S(13): 
شمس  :Eh S(13): 
شمس  :Eh S(13): 
شمس  :Eh S(13): 
شمس  :Eh S(13): 
شمس  :Eh S(13): 
شمس  :Eh S(13): 
شمس  :Eh S(13):

----------


## ajluni top

شمس
sun
شمس
sun
شمس
sun
شمس
 :Eh S(20): sunsilk

----------


## العالي عالي

:Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9): 
 :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13):  :Eh S(13): 

شمس 
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس

هاي ثلاث مرات

مبروك شاب

----------


## ajluni top

:Eh S(9): 


شمس و شمس + شمس و شمس= شموس


شمس+ صن= شن


شنوا الهجوم عالقمر :Eh S(13):

----------


## احساس المطر

قمررررررررررررررررررر

يا شباب حد يحسب النقاط..كل ما احسبهم برجع بعيد من الاول 

بس بدون غش :Eh S(2):

----------


## نور الصمادي

قمرررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ajluni top

> قمررررررررررررررررررر
> 
> يا شباب حد يحسب النقاط..كل ما احسبهم برجع بعيد من الاول 
> 
> بس بدون غش



الله يسامحك

بس عشانك شمس :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

طلعت يا محلى نورها شمس الشموسة
واحلى شــــــــــمـــــــــــس

----------


## ajluni top

يالله بنا نرعى و نحلب لبن الخروف

و شمس لعيون الشباب :Eh S(8):

----------


## احساس المطر

قمرررررررررررررررر

----------


## MR.X

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   شمس   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أمير الحصن

شمسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس :Eh S(15):

----------


## العالي عالي

شمس   :Eh S(15): 
شمس  :Eh S(15): 
شمس   :Eh S(15): 
شمس  :Eh S(15): 
شمس   :Eh S(15): 
شمس  :Eh S(15): 
شمس   :Eh S(15): 
شمس  :Eh S(15): 
شمس   :Eh S(15): 
شمس  :Eh S(15):

----------


## ajluni top

شمس و صن وشوية كواكب :Frown:

----------


## العالي عالي

ازهقت قد ما حكيت شمس بدي اغير واحكي 

قمر 
قمر 
قمر 

يلي عيشو صبايا 

 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## fadi

قمررررررررررررررر
خليهم يفوزوا ---- والله بستاهلوا

----------


## ساره

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

صن صن صن صن 

 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## العالي عالي

بقولو شمس 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ساندي

قمر - قمر - قمر - قمر -

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شـــــــــمـــــــــــــس

----------


## N_tarawneh

* ((شمسسسسس))*

----------


## العالي عالي

ششممسس
ششممسس

----------


## معاذ القرعان

وهاي احلى شمس وانا بتمنى من سارة كونها وعدتنا انها تحسب النقاط انها تحسبهم

----------


## العالي عالي

[CENTER][SIZE="4"][COLOR="Blue"]شمس 
شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## ساره

> وهاي احلى شمس وانا بتمنى من سارة كونها وعدتنا انها تحسب النقاط انها تحسبهم


قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر...............بصر  احه كل ما بدي اعدهم بخربط وبعيد من الاول  :Cry2:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

النتائج :
قمر:13
شمس:7 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ساره

> النتائج :
> قمر:13
> شمس:7


يسلمو لانك حسبتهم ..اعتمدنا نتائجك  :Smile: 

وقمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## العالي عالي

شمس 
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## احساس المطر

قمرررررررررررررر :SnipeR (19):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

sun
but iam sure that we will make turnover in the result

----------


## قاهرة الرجال

أحلى قمر
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين.

----------


## محطم القلوب

[grade="00008B FF6347 DEB887 4B0082"]قمر 
اذا نحنا سحالي بضل احسن منكو يا ضفادع مع احترامي للضفادع[/grade]

----------


## مالك الحزين

قمر

نحنا دايما الاول

----------


## ساره هادي

قمر
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيكو نحنا سحالي يا ضفادع

----------


## قاهرة الرجال

قمر والله قمر

----------


## ساره هادي

قمر يا قمر

----------


## مالك الحزين

قمررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## العالي عالي

هلا هلا هلا هلا شو شباب انا شابف الصبايا شادة حيلها على الاخر  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## elenor

قمر لعيون الصبايا

----------


## معاذ القرعان

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]شــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــس[/grade]

----------


## العالي عالي

شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس 

 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

والله شمس 
صن 
 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شــــــــــــــمــــــــــس

----------


## العالي عالي

شمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــ  :Icon31:  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس

----------


## العالي عالي

شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــــــــــس

----------


## N_tarawneh

شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## ajluni top

لعيون الشباب

صب قهوه يا معيتق


شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمـــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــس

----------


## العالي عالي

شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## العالي عالي

وهااااااي كمان شمس
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شـــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــــــٍس

----------


## العالي عالي

ش   م    س   
ش   م    س   
ش   م    س   
ش   م    س   
ش   م    س

----------


## عُبادة

شمس 
وهاي نقطة إلنا يا شباب 
شدوا حيلكوا
"|"؟ شطناوي:

----------


## العالي عالي

> شمس 
> وهاي نقطة إلنا يا شباب 
> شدوا حيلكوا
> "|"؟ شطناوي:


ابشر وانا اخوك  :Smile:  

وهاااااااي كمان شمس لعيونك  :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ghaith_abu_baker

شمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس

----------


## العالي عالي

> شمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس


وهاااااي كمان شمس .....

----------


## ghaith_abu_baker

لعيونك يالعالي وهاي كمان شمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس مني.

----------


## العالي عالي

> لعيونك يالعالي وهاي كمان شمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس مني.


وليعونك انت كمان وهي 

 :SnipeR (51):   شـــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــــــــــس  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ayman

بما انو مافي بنات هون فأنا بحكي 
قمر

----------


## العالي عالي

> بما انو مافي بنات هون فأنا بحكي 
> قمر


شو هاد ايمن هاي بسميها خيانة للشباب  :Bl (14):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شــــــــــــمـــس

----------


## Memo

شمس  


sun 

ولعيون الشباب

----------


## العالي عالي

*قمر 

لعيون الصبايا 

 *

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

وعشان عالي

قمر!

----------


## العالي عالي

> وعشان عالي
> 
> قمر!


يسلم شانك وهاي كمان قمر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaldun904

*شمس* *كبيرة* تعمي عيونكوا  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> *شمس* *كبيرة* تعمي عيونكوا


*شمس لعيون كل الشباب*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*قمر
قمر
قمر*

----------


## عفيف الوحش

*قمر
قمر
قمر*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *قمر
> قمر
> قمر*







> *قمر
> قمر
> قمر*




شو القصة يا شباب شو مالكم صرتو بصف الصبايا  :Bl (14):

----------


## N_tarawneh

شمس كركية ...  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## عفيف الوحش

*قمر
قمر
قمر
انا نصير البنات*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*شمس
شمس
شمس
كل شي ولا زعلك يا العالي عالي*  :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:

----------


## العالي عالي

> *قمر
> قمر
> قمر
> انا نصير البنات*


 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## incredibleimagination

وهاي
شمس

----------


## العالي عالي

شمسسسسسسسس

----------


## ابو نعيم

*شمس
شمس
شمس*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شمس 
شو وينكن يا صبايا  :Cry2:   :Cry2:  
همتكوا يا شباب :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ساره

قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شــــمــــــس

----------


## العالي عالي

شمس 
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شمس الشموسة تشمس على الشباب كلهم

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اكيييييييييييد شـــمـــس

----------


## ساره

مرحبا انا بعترف بفوز الشباب بالمرحله الاولى ..وبحكي رح نبدا مباره جديده ..نتيجه المباريات 1 للشباب و0 للبنات ..وهلا لعبه جديده ..رح نحسب نقاطها بشكل يومي  :SnipeR (62):  

وهاي قمرررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مرحبا انا بعترف بفوز الشباب بالمرحله الاولى ..وبحكي رح نبدا مباره جديده ..نتيجه المباريات 1 للشباب و0 للبنات ..وهلا لعبه جديده ..رح نحسب نقاطها بشكل يومي  
> 
> وهاي قمرررررررررررررررررررر


شمس من قلبي

----------


## ساره

قمررررررررررررر

----------


## احساس المطر

قمررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## العالي عالي

> مرحبا انا بعترف بفوز الشباب بالمرحله الاولى ..وبحكي رح نبدا مباره جديده ..نتيجه المباريات 1 للشباب و0 للبنات ..وهلا لعبه جديده ..رح نحسب نقاطها بشكل يومي  
> 
> وهاي قمرررررررررررررررررررر




احنا الشباب انتو مش قدنا  :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ساره

قمررررررررررر


حلا بسرعه

----------


## احساس المطر

> قمررررررررررر
> 
> 
> حلا بسرعه


قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ساره

قمر 

النتيجه 1 للبنات 0 للشباب

----------


## احساس المطر

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ابو نعيم

شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## احساس المطر

قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ساره

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رر*

----------


## منار المومني

2 صفر للبنات

قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ajluni top

ملوخيه
شوية رايب معزه

----------


## العالي عالي

شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## العالي عالي

شششششمممممسسسسس

----------


## العالي عالي

شــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــــــس

----------


## ابو نعيم

شمس

----------


## ayman

قمــــــــــــــــر  :SnipeR (62):  

لعيونك يما

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

MoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooN

----------


## العالي عالي

شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## ayman

قمر 

لعيون الحبيبة  :Eh S(21):   :Icon26:

----------


## العالي عالي

> قمر 
> 
> لعيون الحبيبة


شو قصتك انت  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## حلم حياتي

_قمممممممممممر_

----------


## ayman

قمر

----------


## ابو نعيم

*شمس*

----------


## ayman

قمر :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

سمس

----------


## ابو نعيم

شمس

----------


## ayman

قمر

----------


## مراد الوديان

شمس

----------


## العالي عالي

> قمر


 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> 


قمر

----------


## N_tarawneh

شمس كركية ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

> قمر


شو قصتك انت  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

> شو قصتك انت


زعلكم ولا زعلها 

قمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر او mooooooooooooooon

----------


## العالي عالي

> زعلكم ولا زعلها 
> 
> قمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر او mooooooooooooooon


يضرب الحب شو بذل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

*قمممممممممممر*

----------


## حلم حياتي

> زعلكم ولا زعلها 
> 
> قمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر او mooooooooooooooon


*ايمن برافو عليك 
خليك هيك معها
  *

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شمس

----------


## anoucha

قمممممممممممممممممممممممر :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## Paradise

قمرررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## شمعة امل

قمر

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس شمس شمس شمس
شمس شمس شمس
شمس شمس
شمس

----------


## شمعة امل

قمررررررررررر

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شمس

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## دموع الورد

قمر

----------


## ajluni top

بطيخه :Bl (35):

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس

----------


## المتميزة

قمرين

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس ومعها شمس ثانيه

----------


## المتميزة

قمرين ومعاهم 3 قمرات  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## keana

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top 					 
_بطيخه


بطاطه
_

----------


## دموع الورد

قمر

----------


## زهرة النرجس

قمر    قمر

----------


## دموع الورد

ثلاث اقمار ورا بعض...نقطه


قمر

----------


## Paradise

قمر

----------


## شمعة امل

قمرررررررر

----------


## anoucha

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل بنت بالنتدي حكت قمر 
غيروها بتصير شمس

----------


## دموع الورد

قمر

----------


## عُبادة

شمس :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

قمر

----------


## anoucha

قممممممممممممر

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس

----------


## anoucha

قممممممممر

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس وشمسين 
اجاهم ثلاث شمسات 
كم صارو

----------


## anoucha

صارووا قمرين

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا شاطره 
صارو ست شمسات 
وهلا كمان سته

----------


## anoucha

لا صاروا قمرين  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس
شمس

----------


## المتميزة

قمرين
قمرين
قمرين
قمرين
قمرين
.
.
.

----------


## anoucha

قممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممر

----------


## اجمل حب

قمر
قمر
قمر

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شمسين

----------


## دليلة

قمر

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس

----------


## دموع الورد

قمر

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس
شمس
+ 4 شموس

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## شمعة امل

قمر

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## شمعة امل

قمر

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## شمعة امل

قمر
قمر
قمر
قمر

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شــــمــــــس

----------


## شمعة امل

قمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس

----------


## شمعة امل

قمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس

----------


## محمد العزام

شمس

هاي نقطة

----------


## ابو عوده

شمسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

----------


## ابو العبد

شمس

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## ابو العبد

شمس

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

كمان نقطة

----------


## دمعة فرح

قمر 
ولا تعبو حالكو يا شباب احنا الفايزين
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> قمر 
> ولا تعبو حالكو يا شباب احنا الفايزين


 
والله ؟
بكفي العلامات سرقتوها مني   :SnipeR (30): 

طيب ممكن مجرد محاوله 

شمــــــ1000000000000ــــــــــس

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس على قد ما اشرقت الشمس على وجه الارض

----------


## دموع الورد

قمر

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس

----------


## دمعة فرح

> والله ؟
> بكفي العلامات سرقتوها مني 
> 
> طيب ممكن مجرد محاوله 
> 
> شمــــــ1000000000000ــــــــــس


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
قم100000000000000000000000000ر

----------


## عُبادة

شمسي تغطي اقماركم :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

صح يا عباده
شمس

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## The Gentle Man

شمس

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
قمر ينور شمسكم
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

الشمس الذي يضىء القمر

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> قمر ينور شمسكم
> [/align]


شمس تمنح القمر نورها ليتزين به ويظهر بمظهره الجميل :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

قمر

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## شمعة امل

قمرررررررررررررر

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## شمعة امل

قمر  :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

شمس :SnipeR (51):

----------


## شمعة امل

قمر  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## The Gentle Man

طلعت يا محلها نورها شمس الشموسه

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## المتميزة

قمر

----------


## النورس الحزين

شمس

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## شمعة امل

قمر

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## شمعة امل

قمر (    لونك            )

----------


## دليلة

قمر

----------


## المتميزة

قمر 
قمر 
قمر 
.
..
..
....
قمررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## محمد العزام

شمس 
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## المتميزة

قمر
قمر
قمر
قمر
قمر
قمر
قمر
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## محمد العزام

[align=center] 
شمس 
شمس 
شمس 
شمس 
شمس 
شمس 
 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 
[/align]

----------


## المتميزة

قمرين
قمرين
قمرين
.
.
.
.
.
.
قمرييييييييييييييييين :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## محمد العزام

المتميزة 
خلينا نتفق 
ماشي 


انا بحكي شمس وانتي بتحكي وراي شمس واكسب نقطة وبعدين بنرد نتفق انك تحكي قمر وانا بحكي قمر بعدك 



اتفقنا 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

> المتميزة 
> خلينا نتفق 
> ماشي 
> 
> 
> انا بحكي شمس وانتي بتحكي وراي شمس واكسب نقطة وبعدين بنرد نتفق انك تحكي قمر وانا بحكي قمر بعدك 
> 
> 
> 
> اتفقنا


اوكيييييييه 
يلا بس نبداو ب قمر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

لا نبدا بشمس  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 



يلا 





شمس

----------


## المتميزة

> لا نبدا بشمس 
> 
> 
> 
> يلا 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


باين اننا رجعنا للخلاف مرة اخرى  :SnipeR (30): 
طيب يا سيدي 
شمسين  :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

شمس 


فزنا بنقطة

----------


## المتميزة

مبروك
قمر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

قمر

----------


## محمد العزام

قمر

----------


## دليلة

قمر

----------


## عُبادة

شمس

----------


## محمد العزام

شمس

----------


## شمعة امل

قمر  :Icon31:

----------


## شمس الشتاء

قمر

----------


## غسان

_شمس_

----------


## المتميزة

قمرين

----------


## anoucha

قمممممممممممممممممممر

----------


## محمد العزام

شمس  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ابو عوده

والله شمس

----------


## محمد العزام

شمس _ نقطة للشباب  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## anoucha

قمريييين 
قمررر
يعني ثلاثة 
نقطة للبنات ههههههههههههههههه :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## محمد العزام

طيب من اليوم لنهاية الدنيا 

ششششششششششممممممممسسسسسسسسسسسس




خلص سكروا اللعبة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

طيب قممر من هون لنهاية الدنيا و كمان ثانية زيادة يعني انا أكتر منك ههههههههههههه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

> طيب قممر من هون لنهاية الدنيا و كمان ثانية زيادة يعني انا أكتر منك ههههههههههههه


 


 :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): 

طيب بسيطة ما حد بيقدرلك

----------


## anoucha

> طيب بسيطة ما حد بيقدرلك


لكان شو مفكر هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## محمد العزام

> لكان شو مفكر هههههههههههههههههههه


 


طيب الله يسامحك  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

> طيب الله يسامحك


آمييييييين بس انا غلبانة و بظل غلبانة

----------


## محمد العزام

> آمييييييين بس انا غلبانة و بظل غلبانة


 


اه ما هو انا شايف الغلبانة كيف عملت في 

هاد كيف لو مش غلبانة شو كنتي عملتي في 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

> اه ما هو انا شايف الغلبانة كيف عملت في 
> 
> هاد كيف لو مش غلبانة شو كنتي عملتي في


الله ستر مشان هيك انا غلبت

----------


## المالك الحزين

:Bl (14):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شمس  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قمر  :SnipeR (13):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center]قمر

يلا بنات ضايل كمان قمر وبنسجل نقطة[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قمر  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## totoalharbi

قمررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

[align=center] :Eh S(9):  قمر[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قمر  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## totoalharbi

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

على بابي واقف قمرين واحد بت السما والتاني ...

قمر  :SnipeR (100):

----------


## totoalharbi

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قمر  :Arjel:

----------


## totoalharbi

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قمورة :Red-Sleepy:

----------


## totoalharbi

قمرررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شمس شمس شمس

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قمرة يا قمرة  :Eh S(9):

----------


## totoalharbi

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شمس  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

بدنا ثالث لـ نفوز

قمر  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## totoalharbi

قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شمس شمس شمس شمس

----------


## totoalharbi

يعني بدك تخرب بس مارح تاخدو نقطة 
وهي احلى 
قمرررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قمر  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## &روان&

قمر........

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قمر  :SnipeR (45):  فزنا يا صبايا  :Smile:

----------


## (dodo)

قمر  :Eh S(18):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

قمر  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## شوو

قمـــــــــــــــــــر

----------

